# XClio Fan Death



## Vin (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm using the Xclio A380BK -_- less than a year of actual use and both fans have a huge drop in airflow.
Already experiencing mass overheating of all three bridges; downgraded everything I clocked to run better and still having trouble with heat dissipation.
I'm actually using this as both a gaming rig and to be part time server for my other pc's.
Running:
x2 Sapphire HD5770 crossfired
ASUS Crosshair III Formula AM3 AMD 790FX ATX as my mainboard
Crucial Ballistix Tracer with 8gb of RAM
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz cpu
Swapped out the stock heatsink and fan for Noctua NH-C14 140mm x2
LG SATA DVD+RW
6x 1.5TB SATA hdds (two on a controller card)
1x 1TB eSATA hdd
2x 800gb IDE hdds
Roswell Lightning 1000w PSU
I've been looking all over and found that 50%+ of people with this case have had problems; is there a way without replacing the fans to fix them?
I have no problems with the wires.
Or would it be better to scrap this case for something better?


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 7, 2011)

Replace the fans and add more of them..SOunds like the short and sweet answer..Placement and direction plays a big roll in the heat being expelled.


----------



## Vin (Feb 7, 2011)

Kinda hoping I didn't have to do that.
Ah well spent over two grand making this what's another fifty on fans.
Thank you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2011)

personally if i was gonna spend 50 more $ i would buy a better case, that one you have is kinda crappy IMO.

Invest in a case with a bottom mounted PSU would help as well, you dont even need a full tower unless you plan on water


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think you will need to spend $50 to rectify but maybe. how are the fans placed now and how many of them and what size are they?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2011)

If it has been less than a year I would contact Xclio. IF their customer support is any good they should send you new fans. If not, just replace them with something better flowing, but you will loose the fancy lighting.


----------



## Vin (Feb 7, 2011)

Went full tower as I wasn't sure the two HD5770 video cards would fit an anything smaller; unfortunately case dimensions played a huge part in why I chose it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yea the fans you have are 250mm fans, If xcilo doesnt replace them then you can get 105CFM fans HERE


----------



## Vin (Feb 7, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea the fans you have are 250mm fans, If xcilo doesnt replace them then you can get 105CFM fans HERE



I think that's what I'll do, thank you.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2011)

I looked on newegg and the stock 250mm fans your case comes with goes from 45CFM - 95CFM so these would be a better replacement unless you can find some other one on another side that will do 150CFM


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 7, 2011)

hmmm spend $40 on generic fans with no lighting or speed control, or email Xclio for free and get the fans designed to be controllable???  Seems like the call is easy to me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 7, 2011)

True! anything over 140mm gets expensive ive seen


----------



## Vin (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you all for the help; I did finally get a reply back from Xclio who is going to send replacement fans that I'll use while I look into replacing those with something much better.


----------



## rusty caterpillar (Mar 2, 2011)

Vin I own Xclio windtunnel , and never had problems with cooling, max temp on NB is 45.
My case is a bit different, but I run only one fan of the case @ 500 rpm the second is always off.
I had OC of the MB and Q6700 on 3.2GHZ and prime test running, as soon as I'll find  the pictures I'll post that if you want. Max temp on CPU cores was like 54, 51, 49 ,47 prime test full load as long as I remember.
I think is more than 2 years now and is true the fan which always run got a louder noise now, but no temps rising.
The only difference is that I put filters in the first days I bought the case because those big fans act like hoover gathering all dust around the case in it and dust we all know what can do.
I strongly advise you to get some filters and mount that up.
I made  a frame (wood) and I use some filters from an air humidification machine.
But you can buy filters anyway.

http://img88.imageshack.us/i/dsc07908m.jpg/
http://img707.imageshack.us/i/dsc07907f.jpg/



You can see very well in the image how the dust gather on the filter of the working fan.
Is still dust inside the case but believe me it won't be a "dust bin ".
xclio should provide filters with this cases.
But till than we have to.

And NO you don't need a case with PSU in the bottom that's the last thing you want on air cooling.
Why?
Is simple: you cut off completely one of the role of the PSU to suck out the heat dissipated in the case which is always in upper chamber of the case and not lower chamber. HOT air is always up.
2. The PSU on bottom will gather a lot of dust and eventually if is positioned with the fan up some heat from VGA.

Good luck


----------



## AsRock (Mar 2, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea the fans you have are 250mm fans, If xcilo doesnt replace them then you can get 105CFM fans HERE



Just what i was going say and post lol. Some times it is worth hitting up the manufacture as they do tend to replace them with no hassle.

Rexus Rexflo250mm


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 2, 2011)

he already had a reply, look up


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 2, 2011)

My next case is going to be this.

If too expensive, they also have it as open box

EDIT: Just saw Vin's pesponse from Xclio. Good for you Vin


----------

